# 33" the Rockfish limit this spring



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Maybe I missed the post, but has anyone been talking about the fact that the first month of the trophy season the size limit is 33" this year?  

If it remains cold like this through February, maybe there will still be some cows to catch the second week in April this year.?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

If I recall it has been like that atlease since last year.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Yup, they raised it from 28" to 33" this past year, I'm guessing since the quota was surpassed again this past year, that we may see it get bumped up higher


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

oh, thought it was 28". It didn't matter cause the run was basically over by opening day last year. A couple of late stragglers was it.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> If it remains cold like this through February, maybe there will still be some cows to catch the second week in April this year.?


Didn't catch this when I posted the last reply. Trophy season comes in at the middle of April, so technically the "second" week of april will still be C&R


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

... or if it stays warm then maybe the cows will be done and on their way back by April


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> oh, thought it was 28". It didn't matter cause the run was basically over by opening day last year. A couple of late stragglers was it.


You have got to be kidding me, I didn't even get out until the second weekend of trophy season last year and we boated our limit every day....27 fish in 3 days....it it was smaller than 34-35 we immidately threw it back (didn't want cooler shrinkage to end up getting us a fine)


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

...... mooooooo ............ 
:fishing:


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Boating and SPSP are 2 Different things*

Singlejeff, you were talking about catching from boat while HuskyMd was catching from SPSP which are 2 different situations.. HuskyMD is right about big stripers disappearing by opening day at SPSP. I know because I have seen this happen 2 years in a row. 

I also forsee the 33 inch minimum being increased.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

right, boats will catch them all year long. As for us shore fisherman, there is a VERY short window to catch them over 33".

By second week, I am referring to the second Saturday in April- that is always opening day as I understand it.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Dnr know what there doing !!!! ... 
You can hit a 40 on the second week of march ...On the second week of april [trophy season] your lucky if you get a 20 ...Yeah that window is very small


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Strip Bass Regulation's 2007*

Bass, Striped

33" Apr 15, 2007 - May 15, 2007(Bay)
1/person/day Downstream of the Harry W. Nice Bridge (US 301), including the Maryland and Virginia tributaries downstream of the bridge 
18"-28" May 16, 2007 - Dec 31, 2007
2 @ 18" - 28" OR
1 @ 18" - 28" and 1 larger than 28"/person/day Downstream of the Woodrow Wilson Bridge (I-95), including the Maryland and Virginia tributaries downstream of the bridge. 






Bass, Striped (Ocean) 28" Open year round 2/person/day Prohibited in EEZ beyond MD waters (3 miles -200 miles from shore)


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

So open season starts on Sunday this year...I know I'll be camped out at SPSP all day Monday, April 16th. See some of you there no doubt...:fishing:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*No need to camp...*



HuskyMD said:


> So open season starts on Sunday this year...I know I'll be camped out at SPSP all day Monday, April 16th. See some of you there no doubt...:fishing:


They had the gates open @ 4:30am when I arrived to do exactly what you propose for this year. Hopefully I'll be able to get in some good C&R this year but we'll see...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Well I would just rope off the point for all us P&S'ers cause I know I'll be there :fishing: 

However I may not make it there until Tuesday AM but I'll try for Monday!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Singletjeff said:


> Yup, they raised it from 28" to 33" this past year, I'm guessing since the quota was surpassed again this past year, that we may see it get bumped up higher


This means more poachers! Everyone keep an eye out for dinks. Wow a 30 inch "dink". Who would have thought.

DNR Police 410-260-8888

Jeff


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> So open season starts on Sunday this year...I know I'll be camped out at SPSP all day Monday, April 16th. See some of you there no doubt...:fishing:


Im with you Husky,

I'm not going anywhere near SPSP on Sunday. It will be a circus. Now i know what days I will be sick in April.


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

Penn626 said:


> Bass, Striped
> 
> 33" Apr 15, 2007 - May 15, 2007(Bay)
> 1/person/day Downstream of the Harry W. Nice Bridge (US 301), including the Maryland and Virginia tributaries downstream of the bridge
> ...


Not sure where you came up with this. Striper season always begins on the 3rd Saturday in April. 

From the Md. DNR home page:

Spring Trophy Season
Apr 21, 2007 - May 15, 2007
1/person/day

Captain/mate not eligible
May not possess striped bass while fishing
between 12:00 midnight and 5:00 a.m. No Eels. Restricted to the mainstem Chesapeake Bay from Brewerton Channel to the Maryland/ Virginia Line, Tangier & Pocomoke Sounds (no Tributaries)

Proposed
Maximum two charterboat trips/day


18"-28"
May 16, 2007 - Dec. 15, 2007
2 @ 18"- 28" OR
1 @ 18" - 28" and 1 larger than 28"/person/day.
May not possess striped bass while fishing between 12:00 midnight and 5:00 a.m


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

As you can see they still have not set the trophy season's size limit. It probably will be 33" it is not mentioned in the regulations as of yet (well at least from here http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/recregchrt.html

This season always makes me a bit upset. Basically its strictly for boaters. There are a very few places to fish from in the bay proper. Oh well.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I really am afraid that we'll see the minimum size jump over 33"


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey, I'm game for putting into the bay with one or two passengers aboard ... no keep in mind, it's a 12.5 porta boat - seaworthy if winds 15 or less and no big wakes from other boats  

Here it is:









I have a Nissan 2.5hp ... I don't think the electric motor will do unless there's no wind and I'm just looking to move off shore out of the reach of the crowded shoreline  

I haven't had it out for a couple years, but I'd really like to give it a whirl sometime, particularly in the Chessy! It folds up and fits on my roof rack ... 70lb hull with another 50lb with the seats and motor attached.

Maybe one of you guys with some knowledge of the upper bay want to give it a shot during trophy season?

Nice thing about this boat is that you can put in anywhere ... no ramp required! Any place where it can be set up and dragged into the water ... one guy at each end can lift it pretty easily.

Hmmm - that reminds me ... I'd better get that registration renewal sent in!


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

Aren't boats "cheating"?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Doormat said:


> Aren't boats "cheating"?


It depends on the "rukes" you follow. If you say you are a surf/pier fisherman or you say you are going out to fish off the land and then you sneak into a boat then you are cheating. If you simply say you are a fisherman ... then you are not


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Cheating ... maybe, maybe not  

I much prefer fishing from shore, but I'd also like to catch a big one  

I've heard it's a real zoo on opening day of trophy season, but I'm still game, weather permitting ... there's got to be some place to put in that will be less crowded ... or is it elbow-to-elbow out on the water too 

My nephew BryanOrosz get's first dibs, but he's getting ready for the blessed event in May, so he may have the shackles on  After him, I'm open to meeting up with a P&Ser who's looking to fish that day and would prefer not to battle it out on the shoreline.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

It really depends on how far you want to go. The area off Deal Island (Eastern Shore) Tangier Sound area is open during the trophy season and its not that crowded. Plus you do not have to go out to deep water to get them. You can if you want to troll but you don't have to. Now I do not have the local experience to get you on the fish I just know its very productive. Its a frickin' long drive and then knowing where to go when you get out there is another story as well. 

I am sure there are places like this all up and down the eastern shore. The further south you go the less crowds you will see. That being said the further south you go (unless you are near a river they will be leaving) the fish are more than likely going to be out in the channel making their way out.

The Eastern shore has a lot of rivers that dump into the bay/sound and thats why you can get them w/o going to the main channel.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

The tangier sound....LOL those are some of the most tight lipped locals I've ever met.....You can troll the channel, but watch out, its narrow and can be difficult to stay in if you don't know where you're going....But I'll agree with Cygnus, some NICE fish come out of there.....


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> The Eastern shore has a lot of rivers that dump into the bay/sound and thats why you can get them w/o going to the main channel.


Watch yourself. Most rivers are closed during trophy season. Even to catch and return


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

dingbat said:


> Watch yourself. Most rivers are closed during trophy season. Even to catch and return


You misunderstood me. I was saying that BECAUSE there are a lot rivers on the shore that you don't have to go to the main bay channel to get the stripers. You can go off of Deal Island in the waters of the sound (in legal territory) to catch the fish coming out of the rivers. We are talking about using a boat here.

look at the area near the Manokin, Wicomico, and nanticoke in the sound area. That is prime real estate !


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

fishhead said:


> Cheating ... maybe, maybe not
> 
> I much prefer fishing from shore, but I'd also like to catch a big one
> 
> ...




I wasn't trying to bust anyone's stones.....I just read that on the P&S Boating Forum

"Boating Board (9 Viewing) 
You dirty cheaters "


I'm a "cheater" myself. 


As for Crisfiled.....what a beautiful place for boating. I fished in my boat there once out at the Puppy Hole. I'm game for a boat trip down there in the spring. Anyone interested?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Singletjeff said:


> The tangier sound....LOL those are some of the most tight lipped locals I've ever met.....You can troll the channel, but watch out, its narrow and can be difficult to stay in if you don't know where you're going....But I'll agree with Cygnus, some NICE fish come out of there.....


Don't you know it. I wish I was a lifetime local but I am not. There fish to be had there but you would not know it (and that's not always a bad thing)

I was not even thing about trolling the channel (which you can do quite effectively  but you can go out in a small boat in the shallows and catch them on bloodworms. Of course being mindful of where you are. That being said my soon to be ex-boat isn't made for that kind of fishing so I won't know until I get me a skinny water boat.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Doormat said:


> I wasn't trying to bust anyone's stones.....I just read that on the P&S Boating Forum
> 
> "Boating Board (9 Viewing)
> You dirty cheaters "
> ...


No stone's busted my man ... I was just hoping the thread would not turn into that god awful argument. It is a great place to go boating as long as you have the right boat. I'd be up for a trip as I am always there on the weekends. I know the area but I do not know the fishing holes all that well ... especially the shallow ones. If you have a skinny water boat man it can be striper and spec heaven in the grassy shallows. You can even snag some nice red drum if you know where to go (which I don't)


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Hehehehe*

You have to find you a good cap'nopcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

They will teach you if'n you spend some cash!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Big Rad said:


> You have to find you a good cap'nopcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> They will teach you if'n you spend some cash!


You wouldn't be talkin' bout Capt Matt Tawes now would you?

Chime in you have another captain in mind


Wait a minute .... I think somebody is looking for some gas ho's    

I'll ho for ya


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

hey ... let's learn, and then put that learnin' to good use :fishing:

It's a haul from my neck of the woods, but I got plenty of vacation time


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Regarding calling boaters "cheaters"--that's just a joke. I ho every now and again. But remember this _is_ a site for folks on the shore...

I'm not really worried about putting the limit higher. Maybe it'll keep the meat fishermen away. Besides, I have a lot more fun in the first week or so when the run starts going and the season hasn't opened and it's just a handful of us in snotty weather, bailing fish and putting them back. It's usually foggy and cold and no one knows how much fun we're having.

Much better than opening weekend when it's a fustercluck of every dufus with a bass rod throwing bottom rigs.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I think I'm with Sand Flea on this one. In all honesty, if all I wanted is the fish to eat, I'd just go to the fish market and buy it. It'd be a lot cheaper, convenient, not to mention painless for the mind, body and soul. But, it's the urge, the drive, the sheer determination to constantly outdo ourselves that brings me back to fishing. An entire lifetime of catching and releasing magnificent fish would not be a wasted one. It's those cold, foggy, utterly miserable days when we're soaking wet, lips turning blue, hands so numb they feel like rubber, but still bailing fish after fish that hooks me. Knowing of all the ways you can screw up, of all the things that could go wrong, of all the ways to fail, we succeeded, if only for that brief moment. Pure heaven.  

Besides, big rockfish are only so-so on the tasty feesh. Give me a nice tog or seabass anyday


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Again its all about one's perception. Personally If I am going to fish and bring an animal to near death (and possibly cause it) I would rather homor that animal by making sure its protein does not go to waste. That is why I cannot stand those that hunt for sport and do not use the animal for more than a trophy. One of my clients has trophy heads of all sorts of beasts from Africa/Asia in his office and it makes me sick.

Do I love to catch fish ... he!! yeah ... do I enjoy the planning, the hunt, the unknown, the fight of the catch ... he!! yes again. I would feel fricken' awful if I hookup with a big cow 1 day before the season opened and she could not swim away.

Again its just the way I look at it ... I am sure the other part of the food chain (crabs etc) would be grateful that the fish would sink to the bottom.

I hate the crowds and the dufuses too ...


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> You misunderstood me. I was saying that BECAUSE there are a lot rivers on the shore that you don't have to go to the main bay channel to get the stripers. You can go off of Deal Island in the waters of the sound (in legal territory) to catch the fish coming out of the rivers. We are talking about using a boat here.


Just trying to make sure that everyone is perfectly clear about what is and what isn't closed to fishing on opening day. We already have several people camping out at SPSP a week before the season starts because of an erroneous post on this thread. 



> So open season starts on Sunday this year...I know I'll be camped out at SPSP all day Monday, April 16th. See some of you there no doubt...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

dingbat said:


> Just trying to make sure that everyone is perfectly clear about what is and what isn't closed to fishing on opening day. We already have several people camping out at SPSP a week before the season starts because of an erroneous post on this thread.


I just want everyone (all the lurkers) to know that the real cows don't run at SPSP until May!!! So, don't waste your time fishing end of March and early April... leave that up to me.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> I just want everyone (all the lurkers) to know that the real cows don't run at SPSP until May!!! So, don't waste your time fishing end of March and early April... leave that up to me.


Actually just tell the real truth ... There is NO fish at SPSP, KN, or the peake at all ...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Actually just tell the real truth ... There is NO fish at SPSP, KN, or the peake at all ...



Beat me to the punch  Your right Cyg, fish are a figure of ones imagination. What kind of animal can live "underwater". Rediculous I say.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

You won't see me out there opening week.

I agree with Flea on this one. I enjoy fishing and catching the cows during C&R much more than fighting the crowds after opening day. The idiot load is quite high on the beach/pier then and that takes away from the enjoyment. The large rock aren't that great to eat anyhow.

As far as injuring the fish? As long as you use large circles, go ahead and bring her in instead of fighting her to death, keep her horizontal while taking a picture because of the heavy roe, be careful of not taking much slime off, and get her back in the water quickly... I don't think the mortality level is that high.

It's quite rewarding to me to catch and then release a cow. It's like "You put on a good fight there gal and I won, but you are a beautiful creature and you deserve to swim another day."

My 1/50$.
.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

True enough Flea ... it IS about fishing from shore ... to that end I'll make sure to find a place where I can get out of the boat and fish for a bit  

Along those lines, I actually I don't boat very often (5 times in the last 5 years), but often when I do boat I'll find a piece of shoreline or an island to pull up on, get out, and do some shore fishing ... it affords me the opportunity to do some shore fishing where it's less crowded and possibly not as overfished


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

sand flea said:


> Much better than opening weekend when it's a fustercluck of every dufus with a bass rod throwing bottom rigs.


You forgot to throw in the 2 oz bank sinkers when 5 is needed to hold bottom using a 2/0 j hook with a chunk of fish that would resemble your mom's pot roast. :--|


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

fishhead said:


> Hey, I'm game for putting into the bay with one or two passengers aboard ... no keep in mind, it's a 12.5 porta boat - seaworthy if winds 15 or less and no big wakes from other boats
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...


Have you thought about doing a test run in the Flats before the trophy season opens? 

- Dae


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Doormat said:


> Aren't boats "cheating"?


I came from shore and now am primarily a cheater.  

It's not that I don't like fishing from shore, it's that I really enjoy being out on the water. 

BTW, being a cheater doesn't mean fish. Believe me, I've been out plenty where I've caught a BIG FAT ZERO. What's odd, when I look back, is that when I was shore bound, I used to think that if i could get my line out an extra 100 feet or so, I'd catch more and bigger fish; WRONG. I was better at catching fish being shorebound. I don't know why, but I always had better luck.

Now what the boat allows me to do is get to fish different spots in a blink of an eye. With the boat, on an avg day, I'll cover anywhere from 50-100miles of water.

- Dae


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Dae - fishing the flats sounds like some fun C&R, but I'll definitely need to take someone along that knows the area ... I can run is as little as 18 inches of water ... are the flats real shallow?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I think Foodfan has that same boat!


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

fishhead said:


> Dae - fishing the flats sounds like some fun C&R, but I'll definitely need to take someone along that knows the area ... I can run is as little as 18 inches of water ... are the flats real shallow?


It can get reall shallow. At times, you'll see land when the tide is out in parts of the flats. But being your boat is light, you can just push it off the shoal. I also don't think you'll need anyone with you to find fish. The place is small enough that you can see the fleet of boat, so it's easy to see where the fish are biting.

If you hit the Flats around late March or early April, you should be good. It just depends on water temp. Oh and it is a BLAST!

There are days on the flats where it's non-stop fish, and it's one of a few places where someone, with even a kayak, has a chance at Trophy sized fish.

I'll keep you in mind for Flats fishing and if anyone else I know is looking for a HO, I'll pass your name along. 


- Dae


----------

